# The Fletcher Convalescent Home - Norfolk - NOV 2012



## steve2109 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my first report from a busy weekend of explores. Following a failed attempt a few weeks ago I returned with some tips on on getting in (thanks Darbians and stealthstar79). Myself and my trusty sidekick (daughter) gained entry to a dark creepy place that turned out to be really freaky !! Heard a lot of doors closing and various other noises whilst walking around and despite us knowing our mind plays tricks it was still a creepy situation. The whole home is in a really bad state and fully boarded up and very dark with a lot of the upstairs now in a dangerous state with several of the floors threatening to give way under foot. Was quite glad to get back outside and into the light...

A history then the pictures.

The Fletcher Convalescent Home opened on 25 April 1893. The hospital was administered by the Governors of the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital. The building was designed by E Boardman & Son and is unlisted. It was, however, in the Victorian Society's 2008 top-10 list of endangered buildings. Absorbed into the NHS during the 20th century, the home was converted into a geriatric unit which closed in 1998. In 1999 the complex was sold for development. Planning permission for its conversion to housing has been granted, but the requirement for some of the accommodation to be affordable housing has proved a sticking point, and this has delayed work on the building for several years. Until a solution can found, the former Fletcher Convalescent Home sits rotting, its stained glass windows smashed and open to the elements, deteriorating with every passing day. A fire, believed to have been started by vandals, recently caused further damage to the structure. A modern hospital for the rehabilitation of the elderly - the Benjamin Court Hospital - adjoins the complex in the west.
































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 25, 2012)

I didn't manage to get in when I went, so am really grateful to see inside. Cheers for sharing your lovely pics!


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nicely captured,well done.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice one Steve, just up the rudd from me!! I may have to pay this another visit!


----------



## smiler (Nov 25, 2012)

Flakey paint lovers paradise nice report and lovely pics, Most enjpyable, Thanks


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 25, 2012)

nice set Steve


----------



## darbians (Nov 25, 2012)

Glad you got in this time steve. Nice pics and it is so damn creepy in there!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Nov 25, 2012)

These are lurrrvely!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Very good, esp considering how dark you said it was in there.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks alright that,dunno why but this just popped into my head > [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqonCo0A68o[/ame]


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 25, 2012)

very nice mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont know about getting in but we couldn't even find it when we went 

I blame Luke. 

Seriously nice snaps there fella....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this the Fletcher Memorial Home?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Really good set of pics there.
It was getting dark when I went, mine turned out shite!
Great report


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice one bud but you need to tell her that we can see she's peeping!

Great pix.


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice set of pics!


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 26, 2012)

banging mate, proper good stuff.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 26, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> Looks alright that,dunno why but this just popped into my head > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqonCo0A68o



Same here


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nice one bud but you need to tell her that we can see she's peeping!
> 
> Great pix.



shes getting braver !


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 26, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> shes getting braver !



It is terrifying inside there!
Not pleasant at all. 
next time try it at dusk, when there is no sunlight shining through. ( Spare pants please!)


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stealthstar79 said:


> It is terrifying inside there!
> Not pleasant at all.
> next time try it at dusk, when there is no sunlight shining through. ( Spare pants please!)



No way, a night explore is definitely out, was bad enough in the day !!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 26, 2012)

Another nice set there Steve !!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 26, 2012)

What a gem..great shots,thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice one Steve thanks for sharing.


----------



## ant_43 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> I dont know about getting in but we couldn't even find it when we went
> 
> I blame Luke.
> 
> Seriously nice snaps there fella....



We were so close now i've checked back on my maps  

Definitely Lukes fault 

Nice shots, must make a return without failure!


----------



## sonyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Great shots! Looks a very nice 'splore


----------



## Ratters (Nov 27, 2012)

Love this. Shame it was so dark in there but you've done well


----------



## Bones out (Nov 28, 2012)

ant_43 said:


> We were so close now i've checked back on my maps
> 
> Definitely Lukes fault
> 
> Nice shots, must make a return without failure!




+1

And not 'forget' others on my list on the way thru


----------

